
The Sorcerer’s Apprentice Guide to Training LSTMs - nshr
https://www.niklasschmidinger.com/posts/2020-09-09-lstm-tricks/
======
PaulHoule
Clarity on many issues I've had with LSTM. Makes me field that the field is
becoming post-preparadigmatic.

